# doze e couve



## Joca

Olá

Não sei se isso acontece em outras regiões do Brasil ou mesmo em Portugal, mas aqui, no Rio, é comum ouvir as pessoas dizer:

/douzi/ e /covi/, ou seja, acrescentando um "u" no primeiro caso e eliminando um "u" no segundo. 

É provável que isso também ocorra com outras palavras, mas não me ocorrem exemplos agora.

Que vocês têm para dizer a respeito disso?

JC


----------



## spielenschach

Quanto a mim sabe a regionalismo. A grafia da palavra não se altera, apenas a pronúncia.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Acho que é nacional: _rôba/ lôro/ ôro/ tôro _e por aí vai...


----------



## MOC

O 2º caso, e os exemplos da Vanda são todos característicos do sul de Portugal.

O 1º caso acontece em algumas situações no norte de Portugal, embora não em doze. Ex: Lisboa dir-se-ia /LiSboua/


----------



## jazyk

A pronúncia douzi é bem carioca (e portanto regional ). Sempre me perguntei porque dizem douze e eu passei a vida toda procurando o tal u na palavra. 

Jazyk


----------



## spielenschach

Já agora podemos abordar o TIO que em Lsboa soa tiu.


----------



## MOC

spielenschach said:


> Já agora podemos abordar o TIO que em Lsboa soa tiu.



E no resto do país não?


----------



## Denis555

Me parece que poderíamos dizer que

*Doze* /douzi/ regional
*Couve* /côvi/ nacional (br)


----------



## Outsider

Na maior parte de Portugal, o ditongo "ou" passou a "ô", por isso para nós não há diferença entre "couve" e "côve". Em compensação, temos pessoas que pronunciam "treze" como "treuze"...



spielenschach said:


> Já agora podemos abordar o TIO que em Lsboa soa tiu.


Penso que o Speilenschach se refere ao facto de que em Lisboa o "io" é pronunciado como ditongo ("iw") em vez de ser um hiato ("i-u"). Uma pequena variação sem importância em português, parece-me.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Na maior parte de Portugal, o ditongo "ou" passou a "ô", por isso para nós não há diferença entre "couve" e "côve". Em compensação, temos pessoas que pronunciam "treze" como "treuze"...
> 
> Penso que o Speilenschach se refere ao facto de que em Lisboa o "io" é pronunciado como ditongo ("iw") em vez de ser um hiato ("i-u"). Uma pequena variação sem importância em português, parece-me.



Em relação à segunda parte, ok, apesar de nunca me ter dado conta.

Quanto à primeira não concordo. Nunca ouvi "ô" em vez de "ou" a norte de Coimbra. Não acho que seja algo de muito regional. Eu noto perfeitamente quando alguém diz "ô" exactamente por achar mais raro do que "ou". No máximo seria um 50/50 a meu ver.


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser que tenha razão, e chegue a 50/50, mas é decididamente uma questão de região (norte/sul, neste caso). Veja.


----------



## MOC

Sim, eu sei que é uma questão de região (norte/sul) mas foi exactamente por isso que estranhei o comentário. É que eu já tinha dito precisamente isso no comentário #4 deste tópico, e como o Outsider depois escreveu isso, pensei que fosse para me corrigir.


----------



## MOC

Já agora, Outsider, então a palavra "tio" dependendo do local, pode "aparentar" ter 1 sílaba, ou duas?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Estava pensando exatamente nisso hoje!

Nós aqui do RS (e acho que posso falar pela maioria no Brasil) adicionamos um /w/ nas palavras que acabam pelo hiato "oa": pessoa = /pë'sowä/, voa = /'vowä/.
Quanto a excluir o "u" do "ou" ocorre quase sempre aqui. Mas há palavras que não se pode fazer isso, como por exemplo "repouso", "louro", "Couto", etc.
É um fenômeno similar a pronunciar o "ei" como "ê" somente. Acontece geralmente com palavras acabadas em "-eiro/a" mas não se pode fazer isso com palavras como "perfeito", "suspeito", "acabei", etc.
O bom do sotaque gaúcho é que ele engana.  Fazemos algo que parece que pronunciamos o "u" do "ou" ou o "i" do "ei" rapidamente... coisas de sotaque...


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Estava pensando exatamente nisso hoje!
> 
> Nós aqui do RS (e acho que posso falar pela maioria no Brasil) adicionamos um /w/ nas palavras que acabam pelo hiato "oa": pessoa = /pë'sowä/, voa = /'vowä/.



Bem, onde eu moro normalmente não adicionamos essa semivogal "w" nessas posições. Me parece que vocês gaúchos falam /bõw/ (bom), não? Aliás, o que eu acho mais estranho é que vocês falam "fã" e "hortelã" sem nasalizar o último a, pelo menos eu já ouvi de gaúchos, juro, mas deixa pra lá... 

Aqui normalmente ocorre a ditongação de algumas palavras: /mejs/, /dEjs/ e a monotongação das que você citou  /peSi/, /toro/, /m̃âtega/. Nas que não ocorre monotongação são os chamados ditongos verdadeiros como "perfeito", "jeito", etc.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Sim, falamos /bo~w~/ e /to~w~/. 
E, às vezes, falamos /fâ/ e /orte'lâ/, mas não é sempre.


----------



## MOC

Diriam "Lisbowa" também? Se sim creio que seja semelhante à forma de o dizer no norte de Portugal.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Acabando pelo hiato "oa", tá valendo! xD


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Já agora, Outsider, então a palavra "tio" dependendo do local, pode "aparentar" ter 1 sílaba, ou duas?


Tentei adivinhar o que o Spielenschach queria dizer, mas só ele é que sabe.


----------



## MOC

Outsider, tem razão mesmo. Acabei de o ir confirmar (ajuda que a namorada seja lisboeta ). Em Lisboa diz-se mesmo o tal tiw como "viu" em vez do que digo por exemplo eu, que é ti-o com as 2 sílabas nítidas.


----------



## Lusitania

Sim no Sul de Portugal as pessoas têm tendência para acabar algumas palavras em i. No Algarve também se "comem" as palavras, sobretudo no interior.
"mó, erã má de mili" traduzindo "Moço, eram mais de mil"


----------

